# nwiz installquiet/keeploaded/nodetect



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello TSG, recently my computer systems has been running sluggishly. Noticed this entry on my HP Pavilion a220n WinXP. 

nwiz.exe/installquiet/keeploaded/nodetect...this seems to be rather suspicious in the command line and was hoping you folks would help with diagnosing if this is a real nvidia program or malware.

Your help greatly appreciated.

edit: I forgot to mention that something had shut down Windows firewall twice within the last 2 days. Have since downloaded zonealarm free version and AVG free anti-spyware.

regards
goghoti


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

goghoti said:


> Hello TSG, recently my computer systems has been running sluggishly. Noticed this entry on my HP Pavilion a220n WinXP.
> 
> nwiz.exe/installquiet/keeploaded/nodetect...this seems to be rather suspicious in the command line and was hoping you folks would help with diagnosing if this is a real nvidia program or malware.
> 
> ...


PLease help my computer is running even more slowly now.
Something has prevented AVG anti-spy from updating automatically can update manually,has shut down windows firewall, while various applications (excel word)close in ~8-15 seconds, browser closes in 15 seconds in 1/3 of screen approx. then next 1/3 etc.

You assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

bump

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:13:53 AM, on 3/21/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe
C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/default.asp?siteid=&avatar=seen&dist=ctbc
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EKIJ5000StatusMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyCatcher Reminder] C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SpyCatcher.exe reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI (RC1).lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SpyCatcher Protector.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {62FA83F7-20EC-4D62-AC86-BAB705EE1CCD} (SmartCode ViewerX VNC Control) - http://woodiescciclub.com/charts/viewerx.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1098803382048
O16 - DPF: {7E9522CF-6B95-46D6-8E2F-7638F507313F} (BLS_SpeedOP.systemcheck) - http://www.fastaccess.drivers.bellsouth.net/software/DSLspeedtool/bls_speedop.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: secuload.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak AiO Device Service (KodakSvc) - SDSD - C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ArGoSoft Time Synchronizer (msTimeSync) - ArGo Software Design - C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 8452 bytes


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with that particular item.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

Combofix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished.


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Cookiegal glad to hear from you.
Downloaded Combofix and installed recovery console.

I disabled firewall, antivirus and antispyware programs.

When combofix ran and completed it's scan, it displayed the report but no desktop is visible. No icon, no systray. Just the background for my destop.

I am posting from another computer now.

Please advise as to what to do now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try calling up the Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Del) and click on File and New Task (Run...) then type in:

*explorer.exe*

Click OK.

Let me know how it goes please.


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Did as you said and desktop is back, should I proceed with the post of combofix and Hijack this files?


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Cookigal, per your previous request Combofix and Hijackthis logs........

ComboFix 08-03-27.1 - Owner 2008-03-28 16:19:19.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.137 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
.
TimedOut: progfile.dat

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\g2mdlhlpx.exe
D:\Autorun.inf

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-02-28 to 2008-03-28 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-03-28 15:26 . 2008-03-28 15:26 d--------	C:\Program Files\Safari
2008-03-20 08:30 . 2008-03-20 08:30 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Application Data\SDSD
2008-03-20 08:30 . 2008-03-20 08:30 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Application Data\AVG7
2008-03-19 23:22 . 2008-03-19 23:22 d--------	C:\Program Files\Secunia
2008-03-19 21:10 . 2008-02-22 02:33	69,632	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\javacpl.cpl
2008-03-19 21:09 . 2008-03-19 21:10 d--------	C:\Program Files\Java
2008-03-19 21:07 . 2008-03-19 21:07 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2008-03-19 19:45 . 2007-01-18 08:00	3,968	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgArCln.sys
2008-03-07 16:59 . 2008-03-07 16:59 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Apple Computer
2008-03-07 16:58 . 2008-03-07 16:58 d--------	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2008-03-07 16:58 . 2008-03-07 16:58 d--------	C:\Program Files\iPod
2008-03-07 16:54 . 2008-03-07 16:56 d--------	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2008-03-07 16:50 . 2008-03-07 16:50 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-03-28 20:24	137,048,096	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fidbox.dat
2008-03-28 17:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\AmiBroker
2008-03-28 12:56	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\AVG7
2008-03-28 02:25	1,605,548	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fidbox.idx
2008-03-20 00:21	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-03-07 20:58	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer
2008-02-28 02:15	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Uniblue
2008-02-28 02:06	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Uniblue
2008-02-27 14:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Softnik Technologies
2008-02-26 06:34	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster
2008-02-26 05:20	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB
2008-02-26 05:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MailFrontier
2008-02-26 04:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\U3
2008-02-26 04:46	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.001\Application Data\SDSD
2008-02-26 04:46	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.001\Application Data\AVG7
2008-02-26 01:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Grisoft
2008-02-26 01:35	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft
2008-02-19 08:24	7,808	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\psi_mf.sys
2008-02-18 15:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.000\Application Data\SDSD
2008-02-18 15:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.000\Application Data\AVG7
2008-02-18 04:28	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY\Application Data\SDSD
2008-02-18 04:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY\Application Data\AVG7
2008-02-13 15:55	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Tenebril
2008-02-13 15:49	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Tenebril
2008-02-13 15:47	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher
2008-02-11 18:59	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2008-02-06 20:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\nView_Profiles
2006-12-22 17:56	18,746,331	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\vsmon_on_demand_2006_12_22_12_51_38_full.dmp.zip
2006-12-15 18:30	18,620,114	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\vsmon_on_demand_2006_12_14_21_31_09_full.dmp.zip
2006-12-15 02:24	18,726,197	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\vsmon_on_demand_2006_12_14_19_11_50_full.dmp.zip
2004-11-15 23:21	479	---ha-w	C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\hpothb07.dat
2004-11-15 23:21	164	---ha-w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\hpothb07.dat
2004-11-15 23:21	0	---ha-w	C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\hpothb07.dat
2004-07-20 15:12	0	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\HPCD.sys
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 03:56 15360]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2004-02-23 15:43 3026944]
"StorageGuard"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" [2003-02-13 11:01 155648]
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2002-09-14 00:42 212992]
"PS2"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe" [2002-10-16 18:57 81920]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2004-02-23 15:43 753664 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"KBD"="C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2003-02-11 22:02 61440]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 19:04 52736]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe" [2003-03-11 20:11 114688]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe" [2007-12-20 10:28 579072]
"EKIJ5000StatusMonitor"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe" [2007-04-03 08:54 753664]
"SpyCatcher Reminder"="C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SpyCatcher.exe" [2007-10-16 13:05 103864]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-06-11 05:25 6731312]
"ZoneAlarm Client"="C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe" [2007-11-14 17:05 919016]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2008-02-01 00:13 385024]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2008-02-19 14:10 267048]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe" [2007-10-24 08:45 219136]

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Scheduler.lnk - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe [2008-02-13 11:46:58 86133]
Secunia PSI (RC1).lnk - C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe [2008-02-22 05:09:52 626688]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2005-02-17 19:34:11 110592]
Kodak EasyShare software.lnk - C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe [2007-01-26 03:46:12 278528]
Microsoft Office.lnk - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE [1999-02-17 16:05:56 65588]
SpyCatcher Protector.lnk - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe [2008-02-13 11:46:58 91576]
Updates from HP.lnk - C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe [2003-04-10 03:04:00 16384]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\OPXPGina]
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\opxpgina.dll 2003-02-21 06:50 40960 C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPGina.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=secuload.dll

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnkCommon Startup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AlcxMonitor]
--a------ 2004-09-07 14:47 57344 C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\CamMonitor]
--a------ 2002-06-22 10:27 69632 c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ccApp]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ccRegVfy]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Creative Detector]
--------- 2004-12-02 18:23 102400 C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ctfmon.exe]
--a------ 2004-08-04 03:56 15360 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MsgCenterExe]
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\MSMSGS]
--a------ 2004-10-13 12:24 1694208 C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\QuickTime Task]
--a------ 2008-02-01 00:13 385024 C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon]
--a------ 2002-04-17 20:42 69632 c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\UserFaultCheck]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -u

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\ZoneLabsFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Updates from HP\\137903\\Program\\BackWeb-137903.exe"=
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ZoneLabs\\vsmon.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\QuoteTracker\\stocks.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avginet.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Grisoft\\AVG7\\avgemc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Kodak\\Kodak EasyShare software\\bin\\EasyShare.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=

R2 KodakSvc;Kodak AiO Device Service;"C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe" [2007-03-22 18:04]
R2 msTimeSync;ArGoSoft Time Synchronizer;C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe [2002-03-04 16:08]
S3 PSI;PSI;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psi_mf.sys [2008-02-19 04:24]
S3 SNDO763;ViviCam 3350B;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sndo763.sys [2004-05-12 11:45]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\K]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - K:\LaunchU3.exe -a

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\L]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - L:\LaunchU3.exe -a

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{f7eecc40-5f68-11d9-a5ff-000c6e713b0e}]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - K:\JDSecure\Windows\JDSecure20.exe

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{fc7fc1c8-0e9e-11dc-ac10-000c6e713b0e}]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - L:\LaunchU3.exe -a

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2008-03-28 19:10:06 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job"
- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe
"2008-03-18 02:15:00 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job"
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exelC:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Kodak\EasyShareSetup\$REGIS~1\Registration_7.4.20.2.sxt [email protected]
"2008-03-28 16:51:16 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Symantec NetDetect.job"
- C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\NDETECT.EXE
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1344 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-03-28 16:24:07
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully 
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

PROCESS: C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
-> C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\opxpgina.dll
.
Completion time: 2008-03-28 16:25:39
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-03-28 20:25:22
Pre-Run: 94,994,423,808 bytes free
Post-Run: 95,033,761,792 bytes free
.
2008-03-12 12:43:40	--- E O F --- 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:53:54 PM, on 3/28/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/default.asp?siteid=&avatar=seen&dist=ctbc
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EKIJ5000StatusMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyCatcher Reminder] C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SpyCatcher.exe reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI (RC1).lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SpyCatcher Protector.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {62FA83F7-20EC-4D62-AC86-BAB705EE1CCD} (SmartCode ViewerX VNC Control) - http://woodiescciclub.com/charts/viewerx.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1098803382048
O16 - DPF: {7E9522CF-6B95-46D6-8E2F-7638F507313F} (BLS_SpeedOP.systemcheck) - http://www.fastaccess.drivers.bellsouth.net/software/DSLspeedtool/bls_speedop.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: secuload.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak AiO Device Service (KodakSvc) - SDSD - C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ArGoSoft Time Synchronizer (msTimeSync) - ArGo Software Design - C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 7961 bytes


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from the Kaspersky scan*


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What are you bumping again for? I posted instructions.


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Cookiegal, I bumped 2nd time just as you posted your instructions. Just did to want to get lost and lose you now.

Kaspersky is updating very slowly, will get back just as soon as I complete your instructions


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:39:06 AM, on 3/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/default.asp?siteid=&avatar=seen&dist=ctbc
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EKIJ5000StatusMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyCatcher Reminder] C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SpyCatcher.exe reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Scheduler.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Scheduler daemon.exe
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI (RC1).lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: SpyCatcher Protector.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\Protector.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {62FA83F7-20EC-4D62-AC86-BAB705EE1CCD} (SmartCode ViewerX VNC Control) - http://woodiescciclub.com/charts/viewerx.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1098803382048
O16 - DPF: {7E9522CF-6B95-46D6-8E2F-7638F507313F} (BLS_SpeedOP.systemcheck) - http://www.fastaccess.drivers.bellsouth.net/software/DSLspeedtool/bls_speedop.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: secuload.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak AiO Device Service (KodakSvc) - SDSD - C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ArGoSoft Time Synchronizer (msTimeSync) - ArGo Software Design - C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 8271 bytes

KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Saturday, March 29, 2008 6:36:29 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.98.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 28/03/2008
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 669607
Scan Settings
Scan using the following antivirus database extended
Scan Archives true
Scan Mail Bases true
Scan Target My Computer
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\
K:\
Scan Statistics
Total number of scanned objects 353069
Number of viruses found 2
Number of infected objects 4
Number of suspicious objects 2
Duration of the scan process 03:32:56

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg7\Log\emc.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft\Avg7Data\avg7log.log Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft\Avg7Data\avg7log.log.lck Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Application Data\SDSD\KodakSvc\1.2.484.0\System.ServiceProcess, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a.html Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY.002\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\cert8.db Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\history.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\key3.db Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\parent.lock Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\search.sqlite Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\urlclassifier2.sqlite Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Chartsmain-room.exe Infected: not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.1102 skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\main-room.exe Infected: not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.1102 skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\mainroom.exe/0 Infected: not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.1102 skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\mainroom.exe QuickBatch: infected - 1 skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\Cache\_CACHE_001_ Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\Cache\_CACHE_002_ Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\Cache\_CACHE_003_ Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\71kfrz8b.default\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_ Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012008032820080329\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\fnm11D.tmp Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\fnm11E.tmp Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\~DF140.tmp Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\ntuser.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\Catalog\EasyShare.me Object is locked skipped
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\Catalog\EasyShare.mm Object is locked skipped
C:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F20DC6C2-5212-4F33-8959-AB7D05D4CDB6}\RP1126\change.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\HPPAVILION.ldb Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\IAMDB.RDB Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\tvDebug.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\edb.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\tmp.edb Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\Internet.evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fidbox.dat Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fidbox.idx Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING.VER Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING1.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING2.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.MAP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\ZLT05a07.TMP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\ZLT05a0d.TMP Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log Object is locked skipped
C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log Object is locked skipped
K:\533bbackup\desktop\AMIBROKER\AB Archives\AmiBroker02B.chm/19629.html Suspicious: Exploit.HTML.Iframe.FileDownload skipped
K:\533bbackup\desktop\AMIBROKER\AB Archives\AmiBroker02B.chm CHM: suspicious - 1 skipped
Scan process completed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The only thing of concern in your Kaspersky scan is on your K drive in what looks like your backups.

K:\533bbackup\desktop\AMIBROKER\AB Archives\AmiBroker02B.chm

Read here about the site Amibroker. I would recommend removing the Amibroker folder.

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/amibroker.com

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)

O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - (no file)

O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe*

You have two anti-spyware programs and that is not advised as they may conflict. I recommend you decide between AVG Anti-Spyware and SpyCatcher but my choice would be AVG Anti-Spyware and then remove the other.

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Cookiegal, eliminated Amibroker backup fixed Hijackthis entries and deleted Spycatcher per you instructions.

New Hijackthis log follows
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:16:45 PM, on 3/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16608)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OPXPApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/default.asp?siteid=&avatar=seen&dist=ctbc
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://us8.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded /nodetect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EKIJ5000StatusMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EKIJ5000MUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI (RC1).lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI (RC1)\psi.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/us/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {62FA83F7-20EC-4D62-AC86-BAB705EE1CCD} (SmartCode ViewerX VNC Control) - http://woodiescciclub.com/charts/viewerx.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1098803382048
O16 - DPF: {7E9522CF-6B95-46D6-8E2F-7638F507313F} (BLS_SpeedOP.systemcheck) - http://www.fastaccess.drivers.bellsouth.net/software/DSLspeedtool/bls_speedop.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak AiO Device Service (KodakSvc) - SDSD - C:\Program Files\Kodak\printer\center\KodakSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ArGoSoft Time Synchronizer (msTimeSync) - ArGo Software Design - C:\WINDOWS\system32\timesync.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\Omniserv.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 7723 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Fix this one as well with HijackThis:

*O2 - BHO: SpywareBlock Class - {0A87E45F-537A-40B4-B812-E2544C21A09F} - C:\Program Files\SpyCatcher\SCActiveBlock.dll (file missing)*

How are things now?


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Browser and Excel and Word closes are instantaneous . 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH Cookiegal!

another quesion if you do not mind?

When I ran Secunia program scanner it said I shoukd update Adobe reader. I get an error 1406 when updating.

Would you recommend a board, website or chat to help me get through this update?

If you ever need a friend near Atlanta, just let me, you could come over and fish, horseback ride or just hangout on the front porch

Thanks
goghoti


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I used to have a horse so I'd love to go for a ride. :up:

Can you tell me the exact error please, word for word?


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Adobe reader 8.1.2 Installer Infiormation

"Error1406. Could not write value to key \SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\...\(06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}. Verify that you have sufficient access to tht key, or contact you support personnel."

This is the exact text from a screen save.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try solution 1 in this link. Don't do solution 2 as we should be able to try something else first:

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=329137&sliceId=2


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

I am running the Adobe utility in the background and attempting the update/install now...

will post with results when done


----------



## goghoti (Feb 28, 2008)

Fantastic, Cookiegal. The repairs or fixes you made to my system must have allowed the Reader update to go to completion.

Many thanks.

Don't forget the horseback riding invitation.....

What is the next step for thread closure?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. 

Here are some final instructions for you.

The following program will remove the tools we've used and their associated files and backups and then it will delete itself.

Please download *OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer*.

*Save* it to your *desktop*.
Make sure you have an Internet Connection.
Double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it. (Vista users, please right-click on *OTMoveIt2.exe* and select "Run as an *Administrator*")
Click on the *CleanUp!* button
A list of tool components used in the cleanup of malware will be downloaded.
If your firewall or real-time protection attempts to block OTMoveIt2 to reach the Internet, please allow the application to do so.
Click Yes to begin the cleanup process and remove these components, including this application which will delete itself.
You will be asked to reboot the machine to finish the cleanup process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

Delete Temporary Files:

Go to *Start* - *Run* and type in *cleanmgr* and click OK. 
Let it scan your system for files to remove. 
Make sure Temporary Files, Temporary Internet Files, and Recycle Bin are the only things checked. 
Press OK to remove them.


----------

